
Best place for gig or contract work for web dev? - jpxc37
Or, can you give a previous thread to reference?
======
byoung2
[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring)

This is a good place to look. If you are interested in something more stable,
and you have solid full stack experience, something like surge or toptal is
good (I do contract work full time for surge).

